# L245DT won't start



## workmaster58 (Aug 30, 2015)

Had just finished mowing and stopped to blow the grass off. Tractor would not restart. When the key was turned to ON, no lights lit on the instrument panel. The continuity of the clutch pedal safety switch checked OK. All fuses on the instrument panel checked OK. The battery tested OK. 12 volts present at the positive battery cable connected to the starter. 12 volts present at the key switch. Less than 1 volt present at red/white wire on key switch when the key was turned to ON. Jumped red and red/white wires on key switch terminals - nothing happened.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello workmaster58,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Check the battery voltage with the key switch "on" or in the start position. I had a 12V battery go to near zero with load applied.


----------



## workmaster58 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks! Will do this asap.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

what you're describing sounds like a bad electrical connection or a bad starter/ignition switch IMHO. the panel lights should light up when the key switch is in the run position - if you have any power left in the battery at all. the accessory pin on the back of the switch should be activated and power the panel in the on/run position. either you have a bad connection on one of those wires, or the switch is gone. you could try jumping a wire to that accessory pin, if you're dash lights come on, it is either the lead going to that acc pin, a fuse, or a bad switch IMHO.


----------



## workmaster58 (Aug 30, 2015)

The problem turned out to be a bad cable from the battery to the starter. It would carry just enough current to register 12 volts, but not enough to start the tractor. Thanks guys for your input on helping to solve the problem.


----------

